# Some idiot bloke in a vw transporter reversed into my TT



## anna-banana (Jun 19, 2008)

[smiley=bigcry.gif] This is my 1st post, I joined a while ago but haven't posted yet, so.... I thought now would be just as good as any time to put a post on! Some idiot decided he was gonna reverse into my car in the supermarket carpark on Friday evening, how he couldn't see the car behind him with the xenon's shining in his mirrors still confuses me :? hey and just to add insult to injury he now is saying he didn't do it...... I so want to go round round and smash up his front bumper & see how he feels :evil:

Anyways enough of my rant now!! I'm Anna from Cornwall, I have a gorgeous gleaming black 225 bhp, which I love and am so proud of and I'm pleased to be part of what seems a very impressive forum!

Regards, Anna


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi Anna, Welcome to the forum, sorry your 1st post had to be bad news about your TT.  
H.


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Hello Anna and welcome. Sorry to hear about your beloved TT. Hope you carry on enjoying it once the damage is fixed!


----------



## anna-banana (Jun 19, 2008)

Hello Harold and Dottie! Thank you for your kind welcomes!


----------



## WozzaTT (Jan 15, 2006)

Hi Anna - welcome to the forum, hope you get your TT sorted soon.

Must be great to have a TT in that neck of the woods - I spent many happy chilhood holidays in Looe, Polperro, St Austell, Mevagissey, Sennen Cove, all over really.

Will be fab driving those roads in the summer 8) .


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

Hey Anna

Sorry to hear [smiley=bigcry.gif] .......hopefully it won't be too long before you are back to 'gleaming' again.

Welcome to the forum BTW.

Hev x


----------



## Miss sweet (Feb 10, 2010)

What a loser ...... I will explain this for you van would need to be started ,then he's got to put it in reverse,then he's got to look behind him then move umm that's four things he has to do and they cant even do two jobs at once he he ..... poor you I would be so p****d off . if he did it in the open chances are you may be able to get cctv footage ....  poor TT


----------



## brittan (May 18, 2007)

Hi Anna,

Welcome to the forum - sorry to hear the car news in your first post and hope you get it sorted.

Next thing to do is to join the TTOC here: http://www.ttoc.co.uk/website/viewtopic.php?f=29&t=3909

And then join in with some of the local and national events. We're a friendly bunch and even though my sig says Devon Rep, I include Cornwall as well. 

Brian


----------



## Clarice (Apr 27, 2010)

Oh no, what a complete nightmare [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## ausTT (Feb 19, 2010)

Hi Anna

where in Cornwall are you - i lived there for 3 years - at least it wasn't a tractor that reversed into you 

Pete


----------



## sillysam89 (May 19, 2010)

Ouch, think i would have turned into super woman and flipped the van if he did that to my baby!

People these days! [smiley=bomb.gif]


----------



## ScoobyTT (Aug 24, 2009)

Love the banana avatar  What's with the dork saying he didn't do it? Who did? What a turd. :?


----------



## biggc (Jan 9, 2012)

hello  :evil:


----------



## MoxieGirl (Feb 22, 2012)

Sorry to hear about the damage to your TT. It might be a bit late now, but you could check with the supermarket to see if they have CCTV in the car park, and if it was recorded. Most places recycle their tapes every month or so, so it might have been recorded over already, but worth asking. And, if they won't show you, I'm sure your insurance company can get their hands on it.

MG


----------



## techfreak (Aug 13, 2010)

Not very nice was it?

Welcome ...and remember we like pics but pics of a damaged tt might upset some people

Hope it wasn't too bad


----------



## slg (May 6, 2005)

Seeing as it was 3 years ago...she might just be over it by now. :lol:


----------



## merlin c (Jan 25, 2012)

slg said:


> Seeing as it was 3 years ago...she might just be over it by now. :lol:


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## techfreak (Aug 13, 2010)

:lol:


----------



## BrianR (Oct 12, 2011)

WTF :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------

